
Trolling Has Ethics Too, Dammit - justinweiss
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/09/trolling-has-ethics-too-dammit.html
======
bediger
I think he's conflating "astroturfing" with "trolling".

Astroturfing has come to mean paid advocacy in the guise of grass-roots
advocacy, in hopes of the advocacy assuming the crediblity of mere
enthusiastic advocacy.

Trolling used to mean posting blatantly, fabulously wrong information in the
hopes of getting some smarty-pants know-it-all to refute the wrong information
in such a way as to reveal the smarty-pants' own personality flaws.

